# Hornets sign draft pick



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Hornets sign top draft pick West* 

NEW ORLEANS (AP) -- The New Orleans Hornets signed first-round draft pick David West to a three-year contract Friday. 

West, who played at Xavier, was the 18th overall choice in last month's NBA draft. 

West was dominant in his senior season. He was The Associated Press' college player of the year after averaging more than 20 points and nearly 12 rebounds, while setting Xavier's career record for blocked shots with 228. 

Terms of the contract were not disclosed, but according to the NBA rookie salary scale, a three-year contract for the for the 18th pick is worth about $3.1 million.


----------

